# Revolvers vs. (Semi-Auto) Pistols?



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

I've been on a gun hunt lately and now I'm considering a revolver. I like the new SP101 Ruger Magnum. They have a .357 and a .327 and I'm interested in both. Does anyone have any experience with either of these or revolvers in general? What are the advantages of a revolver over a pistol? How's the recoil, quality/durabilty, range, ammo cost, etc.? Any info would be great and very helpful.

Thanks tons in advance.


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

That .327 will go the way of the .45GAP, I would steer clear. Get the .357, that way you can use both .357 and .38's


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

If you do choose the 327, you will also have the option of shooting 32 H&R Magnums, 32 S&W Long, or 32 S&W. If you are looking for a small medium caliber self-defense gun, one of the small 9mm semi-autos would serve you well. They are faster to reload, and have a larger magazine capacity as well. They are easier to conceal due to their flatter profile than a revolver, too.


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

32 H&R mag http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/32hrmagn_bda.htm .357 mag http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/defenseh_bfb.htm 38 special http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/defenseh_bgj.htm, I think the .327 mag ammo is going to be expensive, and not readily available is all


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't disagree, just offering another opinion. The 327 will never be the defense weapon that the 357 is, and will never be as popular or cheap to shoot as the 38. And if all else fails, you can rechamber to the 32-20, which is all that it is any way.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Many of us who were born before 1970 started out shooting a .357 Mag revolver, which was the "in" thing (along with the .44 Mag) of the time. The revolver is very simple and normally quite accurate - especially in the full-size, not snubbie, versions with barrels less than 3". 4" is even better. There are no feeding issues so the revolver tolerates a wide range of bullet shapes and functions with ammo with a wide variety of powder. In .357 Mag, you can use .38 Special target loads, +P loads, 110 to 180 grain .357 Magnum loads without problem. In fact the only real problem I can think of is having the different rounds hit to a different point-of-impact (POI). This is where fixed-sight revolvers run into trouble. Adjustable rear sights allow you to match point of aim to POI.
So I would advise getting a medium-frame revolver with adjustable sights for general use although CC suffers with these. The SP101 has fixed sights (I think) and is more slanted to CC and backup outdoor use.

I can't comment on the new .327 Federal, it may be a great round, but I _do_ know that the .38 Special/.357 Magnum combo has been proven for over 1/2 a century.

As mentioned, the semiautos are a little faster for multiple shots in most hands and have more capacity. Bullet profile is a bit more limited, as well as bullet weight and ammo power in general. 
You need to decide your main needs and also understand there is no universal tool when it comes to handguns.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

I have 2 sp 101s, one in 2" one 3" barrel. I hate shooting .357 in them, I do it but it isn't fun. (Go ahead, call me a wimp) The .357 snubbie also has quite a flash and bang, along with the recoil it tends to help people develop a flinch. A hogue grip makes a big difference but then it's harder to conceal if that's what you are looking for. One of the new .327s would be fun but I'm not about to run out and buy one just yet. I think the ammo will be pricey and perhaps hard to get. I like my revolvers mostly because I load a couple bird shot rounds in them when the wife and I go fishing/hiking. I have a couple autos that I use for CC.

Doc


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

From further reading on the .327 Federal it seems that it has more power and velocity than the .38 Special with better cavitation in ballistic gellatin, but is much more pleasant to shoot than the .357 mag from an SP101. In addition, the rear sight on the .327 SP101 is adjustable (at least for windage). So this new round really does fill a niche for guys like _Doc_ and people who are rather newer to handguns that the .357 Mag in a smaller revolver may adversely affect.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Buffalo Bore now has tactical, low recoil, low flash .357 for short barrel revolvers, and I've been shooting their 180 grains. Maybe Buffalo Bore will come out with some "Heavy .327" high pressure loads!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

I've shot those Buffalo Bore low flash out of my .357 snubbie, I like them a lot. I also like their 325 .45 LC +P loads out of my Judge.


----------

